# what is a holdback?



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

um, yea..so, what does it mean


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> um, yea..so, what does it mean


Methinks its when a breeder hangs on to said animal to see how its colourations/markings develop before deciding if to sell it, or keep it to further the gene pool?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

angels1531 said:


> Methinks its when a breeder hangs on to said animal to see how its colourations/markings develop before deciding if to sell it, or keep it to further the gene pool?


so it would mean that its a 'good one' in terms of colour/breeding qualities?


----------



## Ben And Snakes (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

it is just that. it means the breeder thinks it might be worth keeping hold of because it is showing qualitys he likes in a snake. thing is maybe it may not develop into something he wants with a bit of age so then he sells it. if it does then its a keeper!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

boapugh said:


> it is just that. it means the breeder thinks it might be worth keeping hold of because it is showing qualitys he likes in a snake. thing is maybe it may not develop into something he wants with a bit of age so then he sells it. if it does then its a keeper!


o0o


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes basically, if I bred a leo that looked like it was going to be something special or unusual, I would keep it as a holdback to see what it was going to turn into. Holdbacks are the best animals that a breeder has bred and therefore they were thinking of keeping it.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> um, yea..so, what does it mean


 
It is a phrase used by breeders in an attempt to increase the price of the offspring they are offering for sale. By saying something such as "This HOLDBACK is no longer featured in my plans, so hopefully you will think its worth more than it is. That its quality is so good you will pay more for it". :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Mynki said:


> It is a phrase used by breeders in an attempt to increase the price of the offspring they are offering for sale. By saying something such as "This HOLDBACK is no longer featured in my plans, so hopefully you will think its worth more than it is. That its quality is so good you will pay more for it". :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


lol can people not just lie n go o yea its a holdback, great potential etc etc n its just an average joe? not that where im getting it from would


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Yes basically, if I bred a leo that looked like it was going to be something special or unusual, I would keep it as a holdback to see what it was going to turn into. Holdbacks are the best animals that a breeder has bred and therefore they were thinking of keeping it.


*nods* it's how many projects or new morphs usually start : victory:



Mynki said:


> It is a phrase used by breeders in an attempt to increase the price of the offspring they are offering for sale. By saying something such as "This HOLDBACK is no longer featured in my plans, so hopefully you will think its worth more than it is. That its quality is so good you will pay more for it". :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:


lmfao ~ most respectable breeders don't do that infact for the record I don't know of any good breeders who'd do that to ripoff customers ~ if anything there's usually minimal difference in prices between holdbacks or others sold with any small difference being down to the fact that the rep in question is, as nuttybabez has already said, being one of the best/unusual and it being older.


----------

